

 2 New Calendar Layouts, Which would you rather buy? - ChrisNorstrom
https://s3.amazonaws.com/TEMPImageHosting/ABtest.png
I'm currently using the first one on my KickStarter campaign but it's not doing too well. I'm thinking maybe the format is too different?
======
bdfh42
Hi Chris, it's fun and all that but is HN the best place for your marketing
efforts? I'm not sure that, as a group, this is a paper based calendar
audience - even when the sheets are quite large.

good luck with it though.

------
DanBC
Weak vote for B. It's clearer at a glance to me what day I'm looking at. The
space doesn't feel wasted.

But I'd prefer some grid layout, with huge numbers, and lots of space for
writing.

Someone needs to setup an OKCupid "MyBestFace" style website where you can
upload things for testing. But please use many more votes than OKC's MBF uses
- 20 is paltry.

